

All that You Would Want to know About FB Graph Search - ap_rv
http://lurnq.com/lesson/all-that-you-would-want-to-know-about-fb-graph-search/
An exhaustive article on the Facebook Graph Search covering all aspects including dating, advertising, entertainment, recommendations, recruiting, the war with Google, privacy concerns, drawbacks and more.
======
afandian
As far as I can tell this is just a link to a discussion page. Why not have
the discussion on HN?

This is the second LurnQ link I've seen on HN in a few days. I'm not quite
sure what LurnQ is. It claims to be an educational tool but the things I've
seen it's just a cross between StackExchange and a blog. And their facebook
and twitter pages appear to have nothing to do with the product or anything
educational.

~~~
rameshnid
Hey.Thanks for noticing our product. Sorry about our FBpage and Twitterpage.
Our social media intern went berserk :)

LurnQ is a community of learners and teachers. Users can create lessons on
topics they have understanding of for the benefit of other learners.

Its still early days at LurnQ and it still a work in progress. We will be
competing with initiatives like learni.st but we r still experimenting in a
way.

~~~
codingblues
The site looks more like a tech blog (like techcrunch etc. but still in its
nascent stages) than an online learning platform. The content does not match
up to the standards of what you will call education. It has a long way to go
before it justifies being an online learning platform...

~~~
rameshnid
True. We are currently focussing on getting good teachers on board. Therefore
the look. And yes we are not yet what you would call a platform. Any changes
in design that you suggest?

~~~
afandian
If you really want feedback, then I think the name 'LurnQ' is a very bad name
for an educational website. I assume you are mis-spelling "learn", which just
feels wrong for education (assuming you are trying to increase education!). If
this is not what the name means, I apologise.

I understand that the twitter and facebook feeds may be full of content that
you did not want, but you have not deleted it.

And all the content I have seen on there just does not belong on an education
site at all: maybe I have a different idea of what 'education' means, but all
of the content I have seen just doesn't match, in my opinion.

As for the format, it looks like a blog entry followed by blog-style replies.
Which is mean to be the teacher? The format itself is confusing.

------
gz5
The data is simply too dirty to be useful for anything other than novelty
searches, and possibly searches involving the 1%(?) of people that actually
put their life graph on FB.

Maybe next step is FB adds user web surfing data (aggregated?, permission-
based?) but hard to see how FB could pull that off?

~~~
codingblues
I guess they are counting on the premise that in future people who have their
info public on facebook will increase... Given the things they have
accomplished so far and the amount of investment that has gone into facebook,
It will not be surprising if someday FB does add user web surfing data...
(permission-based of course)

~~~
ap_rv
Hi, your comments intrigued me and I did a little research about the same.
I've added another section to the article and tried to answer these questions.
Please let me know what you think.

------
camus
Technicaly i think that's a bright idea instead of searching websites like
google you search directly real people's data , now for the privacy part if
you are concerned about it , quit facebook asap.

~~~
ap_rv
Hi, I do realize that quitting Facebook is always an option. However there are
other concerns. In theory, searching real people's data, as you put it, seems
quite useful, however the reliability of the data is in question here.

